# 2 x 512MB Kingston PC3200 won't run at 400MHz



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 25, 2005)

I recently bought a new Kingston PC3200 512MB memory module to upgrade my PC. The memory I already had was the exact same product number, the only difference is that only the original one actually has the kingston memory chips (can't remember the name of the other one I'm afraid). My problem is that when I have both the modules installed at the same time, the most my motherboard will let them run at is 333MHz, not 400MHz like they should. Even if I manualy set the speed, it will still load at 333MHz which is really confusing.

Both of the RAM modules run fine individually at 400MHz - they will each go for hours and never crash, but when together, although I have no stability problems, they won't run at 400MHz. My motherboard is an Asus K8N, and other than this I have no real problems at the moment. I'd appreciate any help.

Jim


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 25, 2005)

Are you saying you have 2 sticks in it? If it was 4 they will run at 333. You have to overclock on most boards to get them running at 400. But with two...

-Dan


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 25, 2005)

well crazy thing with my old A7N8X was that I had to lower the CL from 3 to 2,5 to get mine to run stable...was Kingston as well (check my sig...same sticks)

cheers
Vahid


----------



## bobyjo (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> I recently bought a new Kingston PC3200 512MB memory module to upgrade my PC. The memory I already had was the exact same product number, the only difference is that only the original one actually has the kingston memory chips (can't remember the name of the other one I'm afraid). My problem is that when I have both the modules installed at the same time, the most my motherboard will let them run at is 333MHz, not 400MHz like they should. Even if I manualy set the speed, it will still load at 333MHz which is really confusing.
> 
> Both of the RAM modules run fine individually at 400MHz - they will each go for hours and never crash, but when together, although I have no stability problems, they won't run at 400MHz. My motherboard is an Asus K8N, and other than this I have no real problems at the moment. I'd appreciate any help.
> 
> Jim



In order to achive a dual channel 400mhz memroy subsystem, you must have a matched pair of sticks exactly the same chips and latency. If they do not match, the chipset will default to 333mhz. This is a preprogammed thing in the chipset. The only way to get dual channel trade the last stick for another that matches the old one. If that cannot be ackomplished, sell the memory you have and purchase a matched pait of sticks.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 26, 2005)

His board is a 754. They don't support dual channel anyways. I was reading that those board will only support 1 modual at 400MHz. Don't know if its true, but it seems to be in your case.

-Dan


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks  for the help - I do only have the 2 sticks by the way. I guess what you say about my motherboard only supporting 1 stick at 400MHz must be right... I'll try having a quick play with the CL anyway. I think it's at 2,5 at the moment. How much difference will it be between 333MHz and 400MHz anyway - I wouldn't like to think that my upgrade was giving little or no performance advantages to me.


----------



## Don__1 (Sep 26, 2005)

What is the make and model of your motherboard Jimmy ?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 26, 2005)

An Asus K8N - like Dan says it is socket 754. I've included a pic of a page from the manual. Sorry about the quality. I am definately using slots 1 and 2 and I think both pieces of memory are double sided.


----------



## Don__1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Do you run the FSB higher than 200Mhz to achieve your CPU overclock  and then use a ratio to try to keep them memory at 200Mhz ?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't think I use a ratio to keep the memory at 200MHz. I have the FSB at 220MHz but I don't think I have any option to change the memory ratio. But if that was causing the problem wouldn't it have an effect on the memory with just the one module in. Both of them do work by themselves... but when I put both in together I get the problem.


----------



## Don__1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> I don't think I use a ratio to keep the memory at 200MHz. I have the FSB at 220MHz but I don't think I have any option to change the memory ratio. But if that was causing the problem wouldn't it have an effect on the memory with just the one module in. Both of them do work by themselves... but when I put both in together I get the problem.




Don't know, what does it do at stock 200Mhz FSB with 2 sticks in ?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the tip - just gave it a go and unfortunately it didn't work - the pc still loaded at 333MHz.

Jim


----------



## Don__1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Mmmmm. And does CPUZ say that both sticks are proper PC3200 ?

http://www.cpuid.org/cpuz.php


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 27, 2005)

Both of them register as being PC 3200. I tried using the recommended timings and turning down my CPU overclock but the PC still only works at 333MHz. Not looking to hopeful. When I do overclock the FSB the memory is running at 366MHz, but I don't seem to be able to reach 400MHz.


----------



## bobyjo (Sep 27, 2005)

DDR400 & PC3200 is only a rated speed of the memory chips. 
DO you know which chips are on these sticks?  
This is important, not all chips work in every board. 
Did you go to the mfg site and check with thier configerator and see exactly which memory is supported by your board?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 27, 2005)

Both of the numbers on the stickers are KVR400X64C3A/512.
On one of the sticks the chips are Kingston and the number is (i think - not completely sure which one I need) D32028DL3T - 5A
The other is Elphida and the number is DD2502AMTA.

Which site should I check these on then?

I would have thought that if they weren't supported they wouldn't at 400MHz at all. My problem is that 2 modules won't work together at 400MHz.


----------



## bobyjo (Sep 27, 2005)

The best way to clairify this, would be to call the mfg and talk to tech support. They can tell you exactly which chip is on the stick. Since you have two different brands, you would need to call both mfg about this.


----------



## Don__1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yep, looks like the 2 sticks don't like each other when used in your board.
And your statement in the first post about both sticks being identical is wrong.
There seems to be a significant difference between the two that causes the board to only allow 333Mhz when used together.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 28, 2005)

Don__1 said:
			
		

> Yep, looks like the 2 sticks don't like each other when used in your board.
> And your statement in the first post about both sticks being identical is wrong.
> There seems to be a significant difference between the two that causes the board to only allow 333Mhz when used together.



Sorry about that... it was a bit misleading I guess. I was trying to imply that they were the same number from the same manufacturer... does sound possible that it could be a difference between the two sticks. A bit suprising considering that they are the same manufacturer.

What actually is the performance difference between 333MHz and 400Mhz? I hope it is better to have 1gig of 333 than 512 of 400MHz?


----------



## bobyjo (Sep 28, 2005)

FYI::
The chips must be made by the same mfg, the PCB's the same, and the timing setup the same. 
The only of being sure of this is to purchase a matched set of Dual Channel. 
There are some mfg that say thier mfg tollerances are so close that you may order two of a certain stick and they will work as dual channel. 
I keep mentioning DUAL CHANNEL even though you do not have dual channel capabilities. 
This is just an example of getting a pair of sticks that will run together. 
No problems in attaining the default speed of 400.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 28, 2005)

I know the timings are the same... but I guess the rest are different probably :-(. I guess I'll just have to stick with the speed I get from increasing the FSB. Have to be sure to get a Dual Channel pack next time. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 29, 2005)

have you tried changing the CL from 3 to 2,5? I know, it sounds strange...but that worked for me on my Asus A7N8X back in the days. Was Kingston as well, the Valueram series.

cheers
Vahid


----------



## Don__1 (Sep 29, 2005)

I spoke to a friend yesterday who has the same motherboard. He is running 2 IDENTICAL modules at PC3200 speeds with no problems at all.

To satisfy yourself, do you have a friend with 2 identical memory modules who would be willing to let you use them to test things ?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the help - my CL has been at 2,5 for ages, even though the sticks are rated at 3 I tried to give slightly more agressive timings, but I've tried these at 2,5 and 3 with no change.

I'll try and find a friend with identical modules, not sure of anyone I know that does have 2 but I'll check. Looks like it must be the slight difference that the motherboard doesn't like.


----------



## fflex (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't want to hijack this thread.... but...

I got the exact same problem as the threadstarter, except i got a pair of Corsair TwinMx 1024 mb 3200. These modules are designed to work in dual channel, and it won't go past 333 bus speed. I got the same board alos, the Asus K8N s754...

Anyone have got a clue?

Thx in advance


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 18, 2005)

what stepping of a cpu do you guys have? and if you pop in only one memory stick does it work with 400? Heard something that certain stepping of AMDs have problems with DDR400...

cheers
DS


----------



## fflex (Dec 18, 2005)

The thing is, i had a MSI NEO board. The speed was fine, ran in 3200 mode without problems. When i switched to the Asus board it started...so i doubt it's the stepping of the cpu, it has to be the board itself...hm..


----------



## loco (Jan 2, 2006)

i have a asus k8n-e deluxe and a matched pair of sticks and i have the same problem only running at 333 not 400 and i seen a post last night with the same problem. and like jimmy if i take one out it runs at 400. and so did the other guys.


----------



## bobyjo (Jan 3, 2006)

fflex said:
			
		

> I don't want to hijack this thread.... but...
> 
> I got the exact same problem as the threadstarter, except i got a pair of Corsair TwinMx 1024 mb 3200. These modules are designed to work in dual channel, and it won't go past 333 bus speed. I got the same board alos, the Asus K8N s754...
> 
> ...


Did you go to the Mfg website and run the memory config program? 
Chances are the memory you have is not 100% compatable with the board you have.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm. This board does seem as though it must be a bit picky when it comes to memory... perhaps I should search to see if anyone does have this board with 2 or more sticks running at 400MHz.


----------



## disc!ple (Jan 5, 2006)

*my asus k8n won't run at 400 mhz*

Dudes,

It's not the RAM, the CPU or your bios settings...ITS THE DAMN MOTHERBOARD!!! 
Even upgrading the firmware doesn't help. However you could try using an old bios revision that might actually fix it.

I should have know there was something wrong with this board since they had a big sale on it when they first came out. 

I am beginning to think its the MoBo for sure guys. I've tried everything to get this to run at 400Mhz in dual channel and it still will on run at 333Mhz. When I first noticed was using Everest...I hit the BIOS and made timing changes, voltage changes, selected 400 mhz and still nothing. Funny thing is when only one chip is in it runs at 400 mhz. If you put an identical chip in DIMM 1 or 3 (the manual calls for 1 & 2 to run at 400 Mhz it clocks down to DDRAM 333Mhz. Grrrrrr...I know this ram will pair together and run at 400mhz pc3200 because I tested them on my intel board which is a P4c800 dlx. I am not sure what is the limiting factor but I am beginning to think its board. The CPU when overclocked will gain some increased in RAM speed but not 400 MHz. This product is crap since the board says it can run a dual channel 400Mhz config. ASUS you owe me some money on this thing!


----------



## disc!ple (Jan 5, 2006)

almost forgot to list my specs...the common denominator in all of our specs is Kingston Value RAM...but like I said I tested this ram on my ASUS p4c800 Deluxe Mobo (Intel socket board) and it works fine....STILL THINK ITS THE BOARD and it has nothing to do with how picky it is. Thinking this was an ASUS defect that they noticed early and have been trying to fix with many BIOS releases (9 revisions in the last year) and still haven't quite got it yet.

system 1
ASUS K8N 
AMD 64 3200+
2 X 512 KINGSTON KVR400

system 2
ASUS P4C800 dlx
Intel P4 3.4Ghz
2x512 KINGSTON KVR400


----------



## disc!ple (Jan 5, 2006)

*hmmm*



			
				Don__1 said:
			
		

> I spoke to a friend yesterday who has the same motherboard. He is running 2 IDENTICAL modules at PC3200 speeds with no problems at all.
> 
> To satisfy yourself, do you have a friend with 2 identical memory modules who would be willing to let you use them to test things ?




I would like to see this...he probably thinks this is happening. If he hits tab during post he will see DDRAM=333Mhz or maybe he knows something we don't. Christ someone else post your troubleshooting efforts. Register...

"I just wanna kill people in my fav games" 

Disc!ple


----------



## disc!ple (Jan 5, 2006)

ok, i found the answer and I apologize ASUS! I was wrong!!! Well,ASUS could be just pointing fingers but according to ASUS...

*How come my K8N series shows DDR333 when I use 2 pieces of DDR400 double-side memory module? 
It works fine if I use single-side memory module or 1x DDR400 double-side memory module.*

Answer: This is due to AMD Athlon64 CPU specification limitation.


HERE IS THE LINK TO ASUS FAQ! SHOULD HAVE READ THIS EARLIER...IF YOU CAN MAKE SENSE OUT OF ANY OF THIS...TRY AND READ IT!

http://support.asus.com/faq/faq.aspx?model=K8N&SLanguage=en-us

YOUR WELCOME FOLKS


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 5, 2006)

fflex said:
			
		

> The thing is, i had a MSI NEO board. The speed was fine, ran in 3200 mode without problems. When i switched to the Asus board it started...so i doubt it's the stepping of the cpu, it has to be the board itself...hm..



Were you using the same CPU when you had your RAM working?


----------



## disc!ple (Jan 6, 2006)

No, it works at full speed with my intel cpu and doesn't with my amd...

you had your ram working at 3200 with an MSI NEO board? That's strange! Can you throw your ram back in your old BOARD and take A screenshot of its speed?  POST your findings on here and I will email ASUS and ask them WTF

system 1
ASUS K8N
AMD 64 3200+
2 X 512 KINGSTON KVR400

system 2
ASUS P4C800 dlx
Intel P4 3.4Ghz
2x512 KINGSTON KVR400

what killz me is ASUS also says that dual channel won't work on socket 754. My board is socket 754 and in the manual it says its capable of running in dual channel. another WTF


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 6, 2006)

disc!ple said:
			
		

> what killz me is ASUS also says that dual channel won't work on socket 754. My board is socket 754 and in the manual it says its capable of running in dual channel. another WTF



I always thought that 754 CPUs didn't work with dual channel... thought that was only for CPUs like the socket 939.


----------



## disc!ple (Jan 11, 2006)

*thats right*

you are right on that...they don't!!! single channel only


----------



## internal (Jan 12, 2006)

OK, how does this explain how I'm running a pair of the same kingston sticks ALONG WITH another pair of no name sticks in:

4x512, 2T, dual channel mode on both pairs, 2.5-3-3-5(timed lower then both rams spd's show) at 220mhz stable????

If your RAM won't do what mine is doing your board must be holding you back.

I think the 939 boards are the first AMD boards to do 4x512 in dual channel at 400mhz, all the older boards went down to 333mhz.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 12, 2006)

We'd already decided that more or less... it seems to be either ASUS or AMD64 754 CPUs.


----------



## privi889 (Feb 1, 2006)

*me too... 2*512mb kingston cl2.5 paired*

wont run at 400mhz but at 333mhz
they are paired with 2*256mb ocz 4400
on msi 6728 neo2-pfisr i865pe
what a mess
anybody have any idea
i overclock my fsb to 236mzh for a total of 3307mhz on a prescott 2.8e
not bad but not good either
zalman water cooler @55c steady with prime95


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 2, 2006)

Your problem must be completely different, you are using a motherboard and different cpu manufacturer...


----------



## Lestat_666 (Mar 2, 2006)

*solution*

I had the same problem. Asus K8N, 2*512DDR (double sided). I solved the problem by downgrading bios. Yeah, the problem is the asus bios.
Bios versions 1006 and before will leave the ram at DDR400.
Bios 1007 and later reduce it to DDR333.
The newest bios, 1010, apparently "fixes" the ram speed issue but, it did'n work for me. I got rid of the problem only by instaling bios 1006.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 2, 2006)

u are running your memory overclocked.. not at 400 but at 440.. which means u aint running at 333 either more like 373..

the more modules u have the more critical it becomes.. i dont think your mismatched sticks are the problem.. u could try loosening the timings they might work okay then.. or just settle for the lower speed.. or possibly up the voltage slightly if your mobo lts u do it.. 

trog


----------



## trog100 (Mar 2, 2006)

edit.. i never read half the posts..

trog


----------



## gbmich (Mar 18, 2006)

Lestat_666 said:
			
		

> I had the same problem. Asus K8N, 2*512DDR (double sided). I solved the problem by downgrading bios. Yeah, the problem is the asus bios.
> Bios versions 1006 and before will leave the ram at DDR400.
> Bios 1007 and later reduce it to DDR333.
> The newest bios, 1010, apparently "fixes" the ram speed issue but, it did'n work for me. I got rid of the problem only by instaling bios 1006.




I have also had the exact same problem with the Asus K8N.  I have 2 Cosair 512DDR 400 and it would run at 333 instead of 400.  I tried changing from the latest bios to the earlier version 1004 and it worked!!!!  My system is noticably faster.  I tried changing to the bios verson 1006, but could not get that version to load up, but the vs 1004 works great.  Thank you so much for the information, you are a life saver as this had been driving my crazy.

~John


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 18, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> u are running your memory overclocked.. not at 400 but at 440.. which means u aint running at 333 either more like 373..trog



With my OC I'm back up to 195MHz (390MHz DDR) so I'm not too bothered anymore - I'd have to reduce the speed to 333MHz even if it would let me use 400MHz now that I overclock so this problem is no longer an issue for me but Asus really should have sorted it by now.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 18, 2006)

its surprising how little difference memory speed makes with the amd 64 chip in anything other than a bandwidth benchmark..

trog


----------

